# Are waterfowl hunters "Taking a Dive?"



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

Anyone get the chance to read the article in this months issue of the NRA's American Hunter. A very good read. Looks like duck hunters are turning in their duck blinds in for deer blinds. In the last ten years 600,000 duck hunters have quit the sport.

Looks like duck hunting has become,"more expensive, requires more effort, and tends to be less available than other hunting opportunities."


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

I was kinda thinking around here it was opposite! The Bay seems busier than ever, and most good goose fields have guys In them.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

GuppyII said:


> I was kinda thinking around here it was opposite! The Bay seems busier than ever, and most good goose fields have guys In them.


Ditto 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

i believe there are fewer, but at the same time areas to hunt are fewer also. thus any decent public land spot is always packed with guys. i hate to see fewer, such a fun sport but it is and expensive and time consuming one if you want to do it right for sure.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

I had this conversation with Dave Luukenon Research Biologist for the DNR. He was astounded by the fact that the waterfowling world is even bleeding goose hunters. Mind you, goose populations are bigger than ever and seasons are more liberal than ever. But, we are STILL losing hunters.

This issue is serious. Especially when you consider that revenue for Wildlife Division is virtually dependent upon license sales.

The liberalization of limits can be attributed to reduced license sales resulting in reduced hunter impact on the resource.

The final comment from Dave was along this line-if the trends continue, 20 years from now there will be very happy hunters but very few of them.

I just hope the losses do not result in a loss of our hunting outright.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Could have fooled me seems like every tom dick and hairy is hiding in a piece of burlap with old cars tires and a flute. I would say this is the first year duck hunters seemed seemed down.


----------



## casscityalum (Aug 27, 2007)

Personally and I feel what makes the sport so bad currently is the fuel. Either field, boat or truck and boat it gets expensive. I believe I tried to fill up my buddies boat everyday we went last year.

When I scouted a quick morning by east Lansing this sept logged 65 miles and prbly never left a 20 mile square. Just lots and lots of turning and turning back to hit every road. Combine that with a week till the opener I burned so much fuel. Ya we shot a good amount of birds and had fun that week but Damn it sucks. Im really getting down to it this fall. My motorcycle that I get 55 miles a gallon is coming out this fall. No more dmax. Ill ride in a snowmobile suit as long as it ain't snowing or ice. Beisdes whose gunna guess that im scouting and try falling me like before :lol: Im lucky enough to hunt with 4 guys and each has about 2 doz full bodys strung out the apartments. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

I cant say as to why there dropping but from my prospective as a newby to the sport, it blows my mind to see what it takes to get into it. I haven't made it out yet because I'm going broke buying equipment and I don't even know if I like to eat ducks or geese.:lol:


----------



## VETRCR (Jun 3, 2008)

Duck hunting is hard work, but a lot more fun than deer waiting I started late
and have been trying to learn on my own. Lots to learn. I try to get other friends into it, and teach them some basics. Getting kids outside and mentor when you get the opertunity is going to be the key.


----------



## motorcityhtps (Mar 1, 2010)

As a new comer to the sport of waterfowl hunting, I agree that it takes considerable time and effort to get started. Goose way more than duck, which is why I started with ducks. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

If it is based on license sales I can believe it is going down. 90% of birds are killed by 10% of hunters. It is very easy to get discouraged. I personally had a record high 6 geese this season but only an average 42 duck season. I didn't put in nearly the days I used to. Mother nature can make all if us look stupid. This year did that to a lot of us for sure. I did my part. I got one first timer hooked. In turn I lost two regulars. After all it is just time and money. Can anybody spare any?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Losing private land spots to deer hunters who are willing to pay plenty for their much longer season ai&#326;'t helping either. It's probably not so bad in areas with higher concentrations, but I have really been feeling the squeeze on the west side. Trips to the East side this fall are going to be a couple hundred bucks in gas plus all the other usual expenses. Hard to do that 8 or 10 times.


----------



## LSSUfishmaster (Aug 4, 2008)

Sitting in a blind alone hoping to shoot maybe once......or hanging out with a group of guys talkin up a storm (as long as someones lookin) with the chance to shoot a whole box of ammo. Easy choice for me regardless of gas, effort, or cost.


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

Big bucks, as in deer bucks (not dollars) has really hurt access. In years past a deer hunter focused on having fun with a few buddies and getting some good venison. Now with all the emphasis on trophy bucks the areas are locked up for one or two hunters and don't even think about hunting ducks because those bucks will disappear forever...bunk. We all know that but try to tell it to a landowner or his deer hunter. This " Let it Go, Let it Grow" mentality will eliminate more hunters than anything else....I have friends with between 300 and 900 acres each for one hunter...they could take wounded warriors..folks with disabilities, etc but no way...they might just shoot the biggest buck on the property and their manhood would be ruined!


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Retiredducker said:


> Big bucks, as in deer bucks (not dollars) has really hurt access. In years past a deer hunter focused on having fun with a few buddies and getting some good venison. Now with all the emphasis on trophy bucks the areas are locked up for one or two hunters and don't even think about hunting ducks because those bucks will disappear forever...bunk. We all know that but try to tell it to a landowner or his deer hunter. This " Let it Go, Let it Grow" mentality will eliminate more hunters than anything else....I have friends with between 300 and 900 acres each for one hunter...they could take wounded warriors..folks with disabilities, etc but no way...they might just shoot the biggest buck on the property and their manhood would be ruined!


I totally agree with this statement.

My father owns over 100 acres in Hillsdale County and he is so hung up on big bucks that he freaks when I suggest hunting geese or ducks during deer season. I have made some inroads though. Helped when he saw the biggest buck ever on the property one time immediately after we were done duck/goose hunting one day.

My take is that you should hunt what the land is serving. If geese are around-hunt geese. If ducks are around then hunt ducks. If pheasants are everywhere....well, you get the point.

Hunting is all about securing food for your family (at least in my world). Hunt the best game in town and don't worry about what you think you may spook off yer ground.

We have become the bluegills spawning in the pond. We all have our little piece of the world and we kick out anyone who tries to enter that space-to the detriment of our sport.:sad:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Surprised the internet hasn't been blamed yet.

In the past, other than talking to buddies, you really had no idea what was going on other than the immediate area you were hunting. Now with the click of a mouse you have access to how people are doing all over the state. Back in the day it was a lot easier to be happy when you were a big fish in a small pond. I bet it is discouraging to many new duck hunters if they bust their butt and shoot maybe 5 geese per year and then get on various forums and see piles of geese on tailgates. Scenario's like that will either motivate new hunters or drive them to different pursuits.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

TSS Caddis said:


> Surprised the internet hasn't been blamed yet.
> 
> In the past, other than talking to buddies, you really had no idea what was going on other than the immediate area you were hunting. Now with the click of a mouse you have access to how people are doing all over the state. Back in the day it was a lot easier to be happy when you were a big fish in a small pond. I bet it is discouraging to many new duck hunters if they bust their butt and shoot maybe 5 geese per year and then get on various forums and see piles of geese on tailgates. Scenario's like that will either motivate new hunters or drive them to different pursuits.


That n tv. They see these guys getting flocks of 20 in feet down m getting all of em in but never notice the pan where there's 8 or 10 guys. Or they do n then try to hide 15 guys. They think the birds r a mile away but can't put it together that they look farther away in tv. Or see how easy it looks on tv n think they can can half ass it an atleast kill some and find out ur going go have way more days scratching ur head than killing birds. Like the guy I met this fall well I have a layout brand new from 5 years ago. Hiding in fence rows works better lol.


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

Over the last 10 years there has been a raise then fall in number of waterfowl licenses sold. 
Why the rise and why the fall? 

We're talking difference of about 6,000-7,000 going both ways. Last year about 57,000+ state waterfowl licenses were sold (the $5.00 license).


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

I think Caddis nailed a healthy portion of a problem. Access is a lot more difficult around me than it is on the East side. It is a well known fact that the West side harbors the largest bucks in the state. That is most likely why there are so many deer leases. I know people who pay 5K a season to lease 300 acres. With waterfowling what it is, one can't simply lease one field and expect results all season for ducks and geese. 

Combine that with the closed mouthed seasoned fowlers, or the idiots that set up to close, or the fisherman that troll through your dekes because the weather is so warm during the season anymore, it is not a wonder the numbers are dwindling. I don't think it is gas money causing it, it is a recreation, and people will spend it. Look at this winter, the Marinas in MI are reporting a massive jump in sales on new boats. I have heard as high as triple the sales. With gas spiking to $4/gallon, you would think sales would fall off a little.... 

Doesn't help when fowlers start fighting each other around here either.


----------



## Quackaddicted (Mar 13, 2011)

I think it's a combination of all the above mentioned reasons contributing to the decline in waterfowl hunter numbers. Cost today is huge to get started. Boat, motor, decoys, roto-chickens, tow vehicle, guns & ammo plus the learning curve to be successful. Might say it's like serving an apprenticeship. If you are lucky enough to get hooked up with an experienced hunter (father, brother, buddy, uncle, etc.) and are willing to learn it will still take years to master. I've been at it for over 35 years and still learning! Over the years I've introduced many people to waterfowling. All enjoyed the hunt, most never came back for a second hunt. A hand full stuck with it for a few years. I've hunted with the same partner for all of the 35+ cause we're both too stubbron to quit! 
At the same time compound bows became popular, and now crossbows. This has increased the popularity of archery deer expontially. Many of those would probably waterfowl hunt if the deer bag limits and the ease of archery hunting wheren't there. Lets face it, it's cheaper & easier to go sit in a tree and wait for bamby to come to your nonexistant bait pile (opps, someone spilled corn under my tree) than drag boats and decoys through the mud. Not nearly as enjoyable IMHO, but I've been called a really sick puppy! 
Really don't have an answer to change the situation, though. We have discussed this at our SFCHA meetings and at CWAC with the DNR. There are things in the works to try to change this trend, will just have to see how it works out. If you have any idea's along those line contact me or John Huffman (Lo Brass) and we can get you in touch with the right folks. 
All in all, not going down without a fight, though!
Just my $.02 worth.
Bud


----------

